# Berg's Big Babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They're only a little less than four weeks old, but I I felt I had to separate the sexes as these boys looked like they were ready to rock.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Yikes they are big boys!!! But I love the colour of the first boy :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!

I[m kind of glad I don't show my meeces, otherwise I might be unhappy that the ears on some of these are kind of wrinkled or wavy. I'm also kind of up in the air as to which 'c' dilution is at work in the three of this litter that are splashed. Two males and one female are splashed like this.

I wonder, of the two light colored ones, does anybody other than myself see a difference between the two; is the black eyed one really white, or is he slightly darker?


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

The black eyed does look like a very pale cream/bone to me. So perhaps he is c^e/c?


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

I agree it looks like bone. At a young age bone look very pale/white and get the creamy colour as they mature. In one of my splash litters I have a bew that looks like yours, parents are splash/CPB x himilayan.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the input. guys. You have confirmed what I thought.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

The black eyed whiteish one has a dark tail in the pics. . . at under 4 weeks is it possible its some kind of pointed that hasn't gotten the nose color yet?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That's an interesting thought; I'll have to keep an eye on him and see what develops.


----------

